# Any M.A. action in Norris' "Bells"?



## Kirves (Jun 24, 2003)

Anyone know if there's any martial arts action in Chuck Norris' latest flick Bells of Innocence?


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirves _
> *Anyone know if there's any martial arts action in Chuck Norris' latest flick Bells of Innocence? *



Based on the stills shown, I doubt there will be little. I've been hearing about it for months. When's it coming out?


----------

